# Amphibian declines and chytrid fungus



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

In case anyone is interested. I am going to try to attend. 

Ed 


Subject: Amphibian declines and chytrid fungus

Registration is now available! Visit

http://www.parcplace.org/Bd_conference.html for online registration, venue and lodging information, and a draft agenda.


Please note that registration fees have been adjusted slightly - $175 for professionals and $125 for students with valid ID


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

If you do make it Ed, you are welcome to stay at our house. We are 10 minutes from ASU and downtown Tempe.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

At the very least we'll have to get together for dinner. 

Ed


----------

